# Sudwala Levies?



## TSTex02 (Jul 19, 2007)

Anyone know if Sudwala is accepting 2009 levies now? I'd like to get my 2009 week deposited as soon as I can.


----------



## Art4th (Jul 19, 2007)

The last time I emailed Niki they didn't have the calendar set yet. That was a couple of months ago. Try emailing her and let us know.

Art


----------



## skim118 (Sep 6, 2007)

TSTex02 said:


> Anyone know if Sudwala is accepting 2009 levies now? I'd like to get my 2009 week deposited as soon as I can.



we just paid our 2009 levies ($183 each) for our two 1-bed peak units.

As usual & Niki & Doreen had it processed & banked into RCI & showing up in our account in 48 hrs


----------



## Art4th (Sep 9, 2007)

skim118 said:


> we just paid our 2009 levies ($183 each) for our two 1-bed peak units.
> 
> As usual & Niki & Doreen had it processed & banked into RCI & showing up in our account in 48 hrs



I just did mine too. It was in my account the same day. Is $183 the balance you paid due to your credit balance? My MF's are much higher for a non-peak week. What was your actual estimated 2009 levy (in Rand)? 

Art


----------



## kiyotaka (Sep 10, 2007)

I just paid our 09 1 br red week. The estimated levy was R1,615                                                               but I paid 1,523.48 ($210.93) since I had a credit from previous payments.


----------



## lbertera (Sep 10, 2007)

My one bedroom peek week was $246.76 (1741.12 Rand).  I wonder why mine is so high.


----------



## skim118 (Sep 10, 2007)

I think the Sudwala levies depend on the "shareblock" you own & is not based on the color of the week.  We had to pay ZAR 1319 for each unit-- $183/unit for our shareblock.


----------



## Art4th (Sep 10, 2007)

skim118 said:


> I think the Sudwala levies depend on the "shareblock" you own & is not based on the color of the week.  We had to pay ZAR 1319 for each unit-- $183/unit for our shareblock.



Mine is 9 shares and my estimated 2009 levy was R2,077 (about $288). How many shares does everyone else have?


----------



## kiyotaka (Sep 11, 2007)

Mine is only 7 shrs.


----------



## Born2Travel (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not really sure how many shares I have - but I was quoted actual 2008 fee (not including my credit from '07) to be R1605.12 and 2009 fee to be R1846 (based on 15% increase) so approx $257 for '09.  This is a 1BR red week - I wonder why it's so high also.  It was previously a white week so it couldn't be a peak week either.


----------



## Gramma5 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just paid mine for my 2009 week and paid $217.12 for a one BR red week. I had a small credit, so that $$ amount is short about $20.00 or so. Can't remember how many shares I have and since I'm on the road travelling, I can't access that info.

Is anyone else finding that Sudwala's trade power has diminished???


----------



## decolady424 (Sep 12, 2007)

Sudwala 1BR units range anywhere from 7 to 10 shares.  The lower the shares, the lower the MF.

Trading power has definitely decreased over the past 3 years.


----------



## sfsailors (Oct 18, 2007)

decolady424 said:


> Sudwala 1BR units range anywhere from 7 to 10 shares.  The lower the shares, the lower the MF.
> 
> Trading power has definitely decreased over the past 3 years.



I just trade in LV FF Grand Desert Thankgiving week  with my Sudwala 1BR units. I have 1bdrm white week, 10 share  MF is around 2000R ( almost US$300) . Not cheap any more! Five year ago I paid only R1300( around US$120)


----------

